# Selling Slot Car Collection - Need Advice



## HOSlotAddict (May 30, 2014)

Hello All,
I am in the process of selling my collection of slot cars and need advice on how to sell it. Complete collection Or by car? eBay - craigslist? 

I currently have several hundred Johnny Lighting and AW unused still in boxes. I own every set of JL cars, Thunder jet and Xtraction, with White Lightnings. All collector club slots, Lightning Fest Cars / dinner cars, Motor City slot special cars. With all the research I have done I believe that the set is complete.

I have most AW cars to Release 10. Many White Thunders. Slot Track cars, drag cars, etc.

I also have many AFX cars too.

I would appreciate any help or advice.

Thank You!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a hard question to answer. Selling the entire collection as a single lot may be pretty hard as the price of the entire thing would be high I bet. Most folks are not going to want to spend mega bucks in one sitting, even though the collection would be worth that much. Selling by the car would probably work best, BUT that means photos of each, listing each, coming up with a correct price and shipping each. For a lot of cars that can be a pain as well. Pretty much comes down to how much work are you willing to do to sell and how fast do you want the money. You might try the collection for a short while just to see if there is anyone willing to buy it, then if that does not work, sell by the car. Good luck.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Breaking them into smaller lots helps both seller and buyer. Less work for the seller and it opens up the sale for folks with smaller budgets. There are a lot of AW cars out there, so good luck. If you have the body styles and paint jobs that were hits, you'll do okay.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you have any of the AW/JL boxed cars in their original cases, sell them per case.
if the cases are still factory sealed, say so.
I agree with hefer regarding loose cars to be sold in lots.
deciding market value and what you will accept is entirely up to you and much research is required


----------



## jmtc (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently sold my small collection, about 55 cars or so. I broke them into lots of 2 to 6 cars each, grouped by chassis and/or body type. This made the logistics of sale much easier on me than selling each individually, and kept the bid pricing more reasonable for the buyers since there wasn't a ton of extra stuff they had to buy to get the pieces they actually wanted. Selling a very large single lot or multiple large lots narrows down the pool of buyers pretty significantly.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Addict
I don't think you will be able to sell all of them for a good price/
To get the most money you will need to sell them one or two at a time.
Ask yourself how did you buy them, one or two or more at a time
When I'm buying cars I always try to buy 2 or more from the same seller 
at one time to save on the high price of shipping (if it is high)
If your going to sell them on Evil- Bay try selling them on the weekend
Cars get a lot more looks on the weekend also seems to get higher prices too.
Sorry your selling off your fleet and have good luck while doing so.

gt40


----------



## HOSlotAddict (May 30, 2014)

Thanks all for the advice. I think I am going to offer the whole collection first to see if there is any interest. Taking photos now. Will probably take some time. Hope to have it listed by the weekend.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have recently bought collections of 60 & 150 cars. When received I check and repair the cars for individual sale.
Purchase price is important as I buy them for resale. There is a lot of work involved in preparing, describing, photos, packing, shipping etc. for each car.
When you post the pictures and decide on a lot price I will check it out.
Pay Pal is required for payment.
Got your name from someone on SCI.

Dave


----------

